# sleep?



## jccTeq (16. Februar 2004)

Hi Leude,

ich such mich hier tot. 

Ich hab 'n Tooltip für mein Menü gebaut. Bei jeder Mausbewegung wird die Cursor-Position an den Browser gegeben und je nach onMouseMove oder onMouseOut auf einem entsprechenden Element ein DIV sichtbar oder unsichtbar gemacht. Das geschieht aber immer sofort. Ich möchte nun, daß in der Funktion eine Sekunde gewartet wird, bevor der Tooltip sichtbar gemacht wird. Und das auch nur einmal beim onMouseOver-Event. Das onMouseMove-Event ist dafür da, den Tooltip immer wieder anhand der Mouse-Position zu positionieren. Hoffentlich einigermaßen verständlich. Wie kriege ich jetzt diese Pause zwischen onMouseOver und .style.visibility = 'visible'; hin? Danke! 

Die Seite ist übrigens unter http://www.ists-test (ist eine d e . v u, dankenswerterweise wird die Toplevel-Domain hier automatisch entfernt) zu bewundern, befindet sich aber noch in der Entwicklung. Und bevor einer meckert, von wegen Copyright und so weiter... ich arbeite tatsächlich bei Siemens! 

Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Februar 2004)

vielleicht mit 
	
	
	



```
setTimeout("objekt.style.visibility = 'visible'; ",1000);
```


----------

